# Please read this first...



## Tactical Medic

*We must remember that while we in the military have trained and experienced some hardcore motivating situations we have a responsibly to our nation, especially now at a time of war.  With that being said I will ask that any information being divulged be carefully screened and any names, units, and dates/times be left out of your post.  

This is for current operations/missions ONLY and might include censor of past missions if the information is deemed sensitive.  

I ask the powers that be to please sticky this...

Thank you for attention..... now get back to work *


----------



## ffemt8978

Agreed, and done.


----------



## firecoins

I can neither confirm nor deny I have anything to do with this website.


----------



## trackmedic

LOL.  If it has to be reminded, perhaps they should not be doing it.


----------



## Tactical Medic

LOL just looking out for the few who think that the internet is pretty safe.  Both the enemy AND big brother are watching


----------



## sandboxmedic

*Tac-EMS forum*

And here I thought OPSEC was a new TV show,....sounds like it has enough letters to be yelled out as you make entry to a room , "ala NCIS"...ugh, i hate that show too...HAHAHAHAHAHH

On another note, props and Thanks to the moderators for making this small sub-forum for the specialty folks, much appreciated !!-Cheersh34r:


----------



## ffemt8978

No problems.  The only issue with the forum was naming it.  "Luno's Lounge" was hard to turn down.


----------



## Tactical Medic

ffemt8978 said:


> No problems.  The only issue with the forum was naming it.  "Luno's Lounge" was hard to turn down.



LOL :wacko:


----------



## Luno

If I was around more often, I would have seconded that...


----------



## ffemt8978

Luno said:


> If I was around more often, I would have seconded that...



Well, maybe you should work on that.


----------



## medicp94dao

Great as if i wasnt' paranoid enough!!!


----------



## Tactical Medic

I like your sig bro :beerchug:


----------



## medicp94dao

I came up with that while training combat lifesavers. Most of which were ROTC brats who just finished college. Some of them actually ended up using the skills. Others just do it because it looks good on paper.


----------



## Tactical Medic

I had one of my Marines today tell me she helped a co-worker who had suffered an MI, she told me that she recognize that her co-worker was in shock, and she took care of her (PFA really) untill the ambulance arrived.  She was really greatful regarding the CLS training... B)


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS

Tactical Medic said:


> *We must remember that while we in the military have trained and experienced some hardcore motivating situations we have a responsibly to our nation, especially now at a time of war.  With that being said I will ask that any information being divulged be carefully screened and any names, units, and dates/times be left out of your post.
> 
> This is for current operations/missions ONLY and might include censor of past missions if the information is deemed sensitive.
> 
> I ask the powers that be to please sticky this...
> 
> Thank you for attention..... now get back to work *



No worries, the NSA guys are probably already on it. h34r:


Guri


----------



## NJN

I wouldn't have to worry about the above. Being only a MSgt. in the AFJROTC. The most sensitive information we handle is when were going to be holding CQB Exercises in the hallways.


----------



## stitch967

Tactical Medic said:


> *We must remember that while we in the military have trained and experienced some hardcore motivating situations we have a responsibly to our nation, especially now at a time of war.  With that being said I will ask that any information being divulged be carefully screened and any names, units, and dates/times be left out of your post.
> 
> This is for current operations/missions ONLY and might include censor of past missions if the information is deemed sensitive.
> 
> I ask the powers that be to please sticky this...
> 
> Thank you for attention..... now get back to work *


'Kay


----------



## Tactical Medic

Back from the dead...

BTW going to South America for some high speed training the end of this month, oh yea!


----------



## Trayos

Tactical Medic said:


> Back from the dead...
> 
> BTW going to South America for some high speed training the end of this month, oh yea!


Training in what? Or are you the one giving the training? B)


----------



## EMS123

*Re:*



tactical medic said:


> *we must remember that while we in the military have trained and experienced some hardcore motivating situations we have a responsibly to our nation, especially now at a time of war.  With that being said i will ask that any information being divulged be carefully screened and any names, units, and dates/times be left out of your post.
> 
> This is for current operations/missions only and might include censor of past missions if the information is deemed sensitive.
> 
> I ask the powers that be to please sticky this...
> 
> Thank you for attention..... Now get back to work *



opsec kitten


----------



## SandpitMedic

Tactical Medic said:


> LOL just looking out for the few who think that the internet is pretty safe.  Both the enemy AND big brother are watching



Jeeze.... Big brother is def watching everything now. And they were back then in 2007 when Tactical Medic posted this. Weird how this "spying" scandal is breaking out just recently about the NSA.

Sorry for the nearly two year old thread revival.


----------



## WildMedic24

Tactical Medic said:


> *We must remember that while we in the military have trained and experienced some hardcore motivating situations we have a responsibly to our nation, especially now at a time of war.  With that being said I will ask that any information being divulged be carefully screened and any names, units, and dates/times be left out of your post.
> 
> This is for current operations/missions ONLY and might include censor of past missions if the information is deemed sensitive.
> 
> I ask the powers that be to please sticky this...
> 
> Thank you for attention..... now get back to work *


Roger that


----------



## Ghost Medic Actual

Tactical Medic said:


> *We must remember that while we in the military have trained and experienced some hardcore motivating situations we have a responsibly to our nation, especially now at a time of war.  With that being said I will ask that any information being divulged be carefully screened and any names, units, and dates/times be left out of your post.
> 
> This is for current operations/missions ONLY and might include censor of past missions if the information is deemed sensitive.
> 
> I ask the powers that be to please sticky this...
> 
> Thank you for attention..... now get back to work *


Too easy.


----------



## NAKR1234

I can't tell you my rank, my unit, location, or current operational status. 

Just like the rare phone call home all I can say is what I'm told....

"Goodluck and Godspeed"


----------



## DocShierling904

Agreed


----------



## ffemt8978

Thread closed for useless bump.


----------

